# Body mount couplers OTHER THAN Kadee?



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried body mounting couplers that aren't Kadees?
Aristocraft couplers seem to have much the same characteristics - inbuilt springing both forwards and side-to-side.
Just screw through the regular mounting hole into a body-mounted spacer to match the standard height.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Define "not Kadee." Accucraft and Bachmann both have body mount couplers available that use Kadee clone draft gears. I've been using the Accucraft 1:32 couplers on my equipment since last summer, and have been quite impressed. In terms of mounting them, though, they're no different than the Kadee #820 draft gear. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I received a few of the new Aristo-Craft Kuppler for testing on my layout. They are basically all body mount in design. The shanks, knuckles and mounting bracket will adapt to most any situaiton. The keyword being, MOST. 

I have body mounted them on Aristo-Craft, LGB, Hartland and Bachmann cars with very good results and been running 20-25 car trains with them mixed in with original Aristo-Craft, Kadee, USA and LGB knuckles without a problem.

I don't believe the actual release date has not been officially announced.


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry chaps, I should have been a bit more specific!

I meant 1:29 couplers, and in particular the ones that Aristocraft have been making for several decades.

And yes, just like #820s, but using up my old Aristo ones instead.


----------

